# Spiele von AZ ins WZ streamen



## Petruzzo (7. September 2009)

Hallo,

ich hoffe, ich bin hier richtig... 

es geht um folgendes: ich hab im Arbeitszimmer einen spieletauglichen PC stehen und möchte hi und da auch mal im Wohnzimmer auf der Leinwand was spielen bzw. einen Film im WZ ansehen. (Im WZ hab ich eh einen DVD-Player aber es gibt auch Filme die ich auf der HDD im AZ hab)

Habt Ihr eine Ahnung ob es so etwas wie eine Konsole gibt mit der ich das Spiel vom PC ins Wohnzimmer am Fernsehr (bzw. Beamer) streamen kann?
PS3 oder XBox kommen für mich nicht in Frage.
Onlive bietet so etwas über das Internet schon an: heise online - 24.03.09 - GDC09: Neue Spielkonsolen empfangen Spiele per Funk oder als Stream
gamgea.com

So etwas müsste es doch auch für zu Hause geben, übers LAN mein ich....

Theoretisch gibt es auch die Möglichkeit mit streammygame ( StreamMyGame ). Also einen PC im Wohnzimmer und dann das Game vom Arbeitszimmer rüber streamen. Aber genau das möchte ich ja nicht: einen eigenen PC zusammenbasteln.
Einfach nur eine kleine Konsole. Gibt es so etwas?

LG Petruzzo


----------



## STSLeon (7. September 2009)

Ein langes Kabel legen ist in meinen Augen die einzige kostengünstige Möglichkeit. Die nächste frage ist dann sowieso wie du das Spiel steuerst.


----------



## Petruzzo (8. September 2009)

STSLeon schrieb:


> Die nächste frage ist dann sowieso wie du das Spiel steuerst.


Das mein ich ja: eine art Konsole wo ich auch ein Gamepad oder Maus und Tastatur anschließen kann. So wie in dem Artikel über Onlive. Die stellen auch eine art Konsole bereit mit einem Gamepad....


----------

